# Help with MAC Lipstick Collection (for an NW15-20 gal)



## annikay (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been getting into lipsticks lately, and I'd like any recommendations on what to get - LE or not! I am NW15 in winter, NW20 in summer. My hair is ashy blonde which I brighten a little and my eyes are light grey blue. 

I don't like drying lippies or anything too bright/dark or too pale either (I had Creme Cup, Creme d'Nude, Blankety and Cute-ster - all too pale and the last one too peach, and Modesty was too brown and Shy Girl too orangy peach). I have to buy online so it gets hard to pick just the right ones. 

The Lustre formula *might* be my favourite, and I'm looking to buy MLBB colours and I'm thinking about getting Syrup and Way to Love first... Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 9, 2009)

Try Plink! or Viva Glam V.


----------



## User38 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hug Me, Twig, or for a Creme sheen, try the Cream in your coffee


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm a brunette NC20 and Hug Me is lovely! For a brighter lip color, I also like Milan Mode.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2009)

try out viva lam vi se lipstick - that's a very nice mid tone pink


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 9, 2009)

The Viva Glam line is a great starting point, I love Viva Glams V and VI!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 9, 2009)

Viva Glam V lipstick and lipglass - you can't go wrong with either of these, IMHO.

Others worth checking out - Sophisto, Lame, Hug Me, Cream in Your Coffee.

Madly Creative from the current Colour Craft LE collection is also worth checking out.  Gorgeous.

I am NW20, BTW.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 9, 2009)

You might not like Way To Love if you arent into peachy colours - its supposed to be pink, but it was very peachy on me as well.... Creme In Your Coffee is similar to Modesty, I have them both and rarely use either.
Syrup is a nice choice, its a slightly medium darker pink and its not blue based either, VGV is a super neutral pink pretty much good for almost everyone. A Rose Romance is a REALLY pretty pink - I wa surprised by how much I liked it. Ahoy There from Naughty Nauticals was also super pretty


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 10, 2009)

Syrup is one of my favourite lipsticks.  I have hug me, but I don't find it to be pink enough.  I also love Plink.  It's a light pink, but it's not too light.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Aug 10, 2009)

Pervette and Fabby are two of my favorite lighter colors...and I just checked out Faux this w/e when I was at my store...it's a really pretty mild pink. GL!


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi hun, I am about your same skin tone (I am NW25) and hair color with blue eyes.  I really like High Tea as an everday neutral l/s.  I also just got Pretty Please and its a gorgeous light pink.  Viva Glam V is a great one too for lighter warm skintones.  I stay away from anything orange/coralish because it just looks horrible on me so I totally know what you mean about some of those you mentioned
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!  If you need swatches of some of them, let me know


----------



## annikay (Aug 18, 2009)

Update time: I have bought Miss Marble (although not a lipstick, hehe, just a very pretty muted pink), Syrup and Patisserie and I'm planning on getting Hold the Pose and Nude Rose, once those come out. I also plan on checking out Viva Glam V whenever I'm travelling to ensure the profits go to the right place.

Thank you all so much for your suggestions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can keep them coming if you think of any others, a girl can never have too many lippies...


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 18, 2009)

How did you like Syrup and Patisserie?  I am glad you started this thread beacuse I have been searching for more l/s that suit my skintone also


----------



## annikay (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_How did you like Syrup and Patisserie?  I am glad you started this thread beacuse I have been searching for more l/s that suit my skintone also
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh they haven't arrived yet, but I'll let you know once they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love MAC for making so many shades, there's something for everyone!


----------



## elb154 (Apr 29, 2010)

Great ideas.. I like Cosmo, Patisserie, and Viva Glam V. My favorite ls tend to be Lustre and Amplified Creme.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 30, 2010)

DEFINATELY syrup! I love lovelorn too - a lustre mlbb - beautiful when paired with Nymphette lipglass


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 30, 2010)

See if you can get Laugh A Lot from the Spring Colour Forecast. It's a luster, and a very beautifull nude muted pink. It's sort of a slightly more pink version of Modesty.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 30, 2010)

hue is lovely and other than the eyes you have similar colouring to me

i also love pervette,show orchid (bright!!) saint germain, blooming lovely (all mac)

also snob and victorian


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Apr 30, 2010)

-Hue
-Myth
-Peachstock
-viva glam 2 & 5
-3n lipstick (discontinue)
-Angel
-Boy bait
-Partial to pink
-cherish
-Ysl No.1 nude beige
-Nars Barbella
-Vincent Longo Pure demure


----------



## annikay (May 1, 2010)

Thank you again everybody! Another update, if it helps someone:

I've found I love the Cremesheen formula, it has better staying power than Lustre, it's not drying (I do use lip balm under them) and it makes my lips look a bit fuller. I have *Creme Cup*, *Speed Dial*, *Fanfare* and I'm getting *Ever Hip* and maybe *All Styled Up* from In The Groove. I've also found that the most flattering colours for me are the ones that add a bit colour to my lips, not ones that take it away.

Katjamo, I actually think *Laugh A Lot* is a gorgeous colour, but it is a Lustre. Lustres are actually not as good for me even though they are balm-like, but they disappear so quickly I find that my lips dry more in the process (Slimshines were even worse for me in that respect), if that makes sense to anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might make an exception for *Plink!* if i can still get my hands on it, as it's being discontinued. It looks like a very nice light nudey pink. They should make a Cremesheen in that colour! *Hue* looks nice but it's a Glaze, I've not tired the formula but I've read that it's drying.

These are the MAC lipsticks I've tried and what was "wrong" with them for me:

Permanent:

Amplified Creme:
Blankety - too beige/grey

Cremesheen:
Shy Girl - too orange
Creme d'Nude - too light
Modesty - too brown

Lustre:
Politely Pink - too frosty/light/grey
Lovelorn - too bright/blue
Syrup - too purple/dark
High Tea - too beige/frosty/light
Hug Me - too brown
Viva Glam VI SE - too dark/bright/blue

LE (all Lustres):
Hold the Pose - too dark/brown
Patisserie - too brown
Nude Rose - not pink enough
Cute-Ster - too peach/light

Ones I considered but decided not to get based on my experiences with similar shades or formula issues: Cosmo, Fast Play, Half N Half, Hot Gossip, Creme in Your Coffee, Sandy B, Angel, Lustering, Sweetie, Jubilee, Midimauve, Viva Glam V, Brave and Faux.


----------



## Scheherazade (May 9, 2012)

This has been really useful. I'm an NW15, too, and I've always found it hard to find lipsticks that suit me. I was thinking of trying Hue, although I'm worried that it'll be too pale. I like the look of Syrup, though, and I've heard good things about Viva Glam V. I think I'm finding it hard because I don't really know what suits me -- there's too much choice, and I don't have a frame of reference to help me as these will be my first MAC lipsticks. I guess I'll just have to take the plunge and try a couple, but I really wish I could get it right!


----------

